# EFFICIENCY mode= fuel economy improvement?



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello guys,
Given how at best I get 15l per 100km of fuel (approx.18.83MPG) economy in the city. I want to try out the *"efficiency"* *mode*.

What are your guys's experiences using this mode? Any actuall fuel economy improvement? (in urban city areas)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Venom7000 said:


> Hello guys,
> Given how at best I get 15l per 100km of fuel (approx.18.83MPG) economy in the city. I want to try out the *"efficiency"* *mode*.
> 
> What are your guys's experiences using this mode? Any actuall fuel economy improvement? (in urban city areas)


I'm on my third Audi with Drive Select (S3, RS3 ... TTS) and the Efficiency Setting on all three cars was total crap. I can get better mpg from my Individual settings and the car feels woeful to drive in that setting - the steering feel is non-existent and you get no engine breaking when you lift off the throttle, which I don't like at all. May be some folk like it, but I'm not one of them. I've had 41.5 mpg from my TTS and regularly get 37 ish on my daily commute to work and back. That's with the car set-up in Individual (Steering= Dynamic, Engine/Gearbox= Auto, quattro = Auto, Sus. Control = Comfort, Engine Sound = Dynamic).


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

I find that I can't get my motor out of S mode 

migzy


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> Venom7000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,
> ...


37-41MPG!!?? Is this your urban/city commute?? Because no way that can be true!  
I get 20MPG at best (sometimes 25). Where do you live?
I drive mostly in the town centre with lots of traffic and stop & go situations.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

migzy said:


> I find that I can't get my motor out of S mode
> 
> migzy


Yeah so was I until I saw my bank statement and realised that I refuel once a week. :lol:

Kinda regretting not getting the TDI. But they didnt offer it with automatic at the time.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I think efficiency mode is mainly for use on the motorways where you can get up to a speed then lift off and coast down long hills. Doesn't work so well in a city environment because you're unlikely to coast much.

Stop-start is useful in towns though.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Venom7000 said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > Venom7000 said:
> ...


20mpg? You must have a heavy right foot! Even in town I get 27 to 28 and that's in a TTS... my daily commute is 30% B roads and through a few villages at 30, that sort of thing. A bit of stop-start for getting round parked cars, etc. Then a bit of motorway, then dual carriage way. All tends to be free flowing in the direction I travel, but I'm not driving it like a Nun. Always in the outside lane 80 ish, that sort of thing... it helps to be smooth on the power and not have too many lunges on the throttle, but occasionally I'll have the odd full throttle over take when caught behind a sloth. I usually get 36/37 most days, but up to 40 happens occasionally. Even when driving stop start in traffic though towns it rarely drops below upper 20's. From a few months ago - typical drive in to work... I could post a picture every day and it would be much the same as this


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey Mark,
Yeah I see what you are saying. For me its very different. I really tend to drive according to the speed limit (31mph or 50km/h) as there are a lot of speed cameras in my town. I rarely "floor it" but I do need to break a lot because of: buses, pedestrian crosses, roundabouts, traffic lights, sissy drivers... [smiley=bomb.gif]

So I do use the break more than often and have to get up to 30mph again many times. The ride/commute is not as fluid as you described yours. I drive in the centre of the town in the congested zone. My fuel economy is similar to yours when I drive on the outskirts of the town, motorways and highways. 
In my case think of me as someone driving in the centre of London 99% of the time for example. (I dont live in UK)

Thats why Im asking people if the efficiency mode helps in the city jungle because the fuel consumption is bankrupting me. :lol:


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Its still early days for me in a TT but already I know I won't be using efficiency mode much. I've tried it a couple of times and even on the motorway it makes the cars throttle so unresponsive, Feels like massive turbo lag 

I'm getting 33-35mge in auto mode but my engine only has 400 miles on it so I expect that to improve.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

zooks said:


> Its still early days for me in a TT but already I know I won't be using efficiency mode much. I've tried it a couple of times and even on the motorway it makes the cars throttle so unresponsive, Feels like massive turbo lag
> 
> I'm getting 33-35mge in auto mode but my engine only has 400 miles on it so I expect that to improve.


Im not sure what exactly the efficiency mode does to the car overall. Nothing useful in the manual. So I have no idea how efficient it is in saving fuel.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

In a true urban environment I can't get anywhere near 27-28mpg in a TTS. I know my maximum speed limit is 35mph but when I drive around the Island at a fairly constant 35mph I can easily exceed 30 mpg. However, day to day driving with a journey distance of only 4 miles I can barely exceed 22 mpg. Economy mode increased this figure by a measly 1 mpg so I am back to standard set up!! :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Just to add, my findings are much the same as Mark Pred.

I don't commute but mainly longer journeys and get 37+.

It's harsh accelaration that drinks the juice (except town work of course). You can still go fast economically just don't wring the nuts off it in each gear.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

I get around 33-35 pretty much constantly on my 22 mile each way commute, and I drive it like I stole it in dynamic and S most of the time... What's the point in owning a TTS if you don't 

Efficiency seems to over exert the engine it never sounds happy, and I don't really use air con anyway I think that's the only other thing it affects?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Venom7000 said:


> Hello guys,
> Given how at best I get 15l per 100km of fuel (approx.18.83MPG) economy in the city. I want to try out the *"efficiency"* *mode*.
> 
> What are your guys's experiences using this mode? Any actuall fuel economy improvement? (in urban city areas)


Jeeez. im getting between 7 and 10L per 100/km and thats on a TTS. How are you driving it? Warp speed everywhere?


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
On my commute from Abu Dhabi to Dubai this morning - I got an average of 31.05mpg for 105 miles at average speed of 66.5mph.
All done in Comfort mode and D setting for gearbox.
Don't like Efficency mode much - as it's very clunky and slow to respond when you finish coasting and apply the throttle again.









Cheers
Steve


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi,
> On my commute from Abu Dhabi to Dubai this morning - I got an average of 31.05mpg for 105 miles at average speed of 66.5mph.
> All done in Comfort mode and D setting for gearbox.
> Don't like Efficency mode much - as it's very clunky and slow to respond when you finish coasting and apply the throttle again.
> ...


That's because efficiency mode disengages gears when coasting so when you engage throttle it has to deselect gear causing that delay. You can see it on the dashboard on efficiency when you coast the gear number disappears.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

In my TT (2.0 petrol) I struggled to hit a 40mpg average over the course of a full tank, and that includes a lot of motorway & dual carriageway miles.

I didn't seem to notice a huge difference between Dynamic and Economy, and what difference there may have been was always not worth it to sacrifice the pleasure of Dynamic mode :twisted:

I'm currently driving a Diesel 1.5 Focus whilst I wait for my TTS to be built/delivered, so my MPG and fuel bill is going to be one hell of a shock! :lol:


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

swanny78 said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi,
I know exactly how it works - I just don't like it!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

It never fails to amaze me (even with 'performance' cars) how hung up many owners get on mpg (me included!), when it maybe only has a £100 impact on annual running costs.

Yet the (new) car will depreciate the best part of £10K in the first year.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

MartynWhiteley said:


> It never fails to amaze me (even with 'performance' cars) how hung up many owners get on mpg (me included!), when it maybe only has a £100 impact on annual running costs.
> 
> Yet the (new) car will depreciate the best part of £10K in the first year.


Very true but it's human nature to focus on that which you can affect. You can change the economy, you can't change the depreciation.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

MartynWhiteley said:


> It never fails to amaze me (even with 'performance' cars) how hung up many owners get on mpg (me included!), when it maybe only has a £100 impact on annual running costs.
> 
> Yet the (new) car will depreciate the best part of £10K in the first year.


I guess its a male thing. We like to talk about our cars fuel economy. Go ahead and observe next time someone asks you about your car of someone elses. The top 2 questions are: 1. Top speed & acceleration 2. How much can mpg you do in urban drive?? :lol:

Dont get me wrong, on highways I gun it as if Interpol has it in for me. But since Im spending 99% of time in heavily congested city center I may as well save up... especially it its not like I can enjoy the drive slugging at 5-10mph traffic jam. No amount of dynamic, super sport or whatever can help you there


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

And for people who are still shocked about my fuel economy in comparison to yours. All of you mention mixed commute motorways, some highways and B roads.

I drive almost entirely in city zone. (Think Regent Street London every day). 

But from the responces & experiences you guys gave me it seems.... efficiency dosent do jack*$#@&! Especially not worth neutering the car as it does. :lol:

*P.s- on the side note, does anyone get that feeling that their seats backrest reclines back a little bit after some time? Or thats just me.* [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

never used it and never will, also disabled stop start

the car was built to be driven hard

migzy too busy enjoying the car than worrying about mpg


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Venom7000 said:



> And for people who are still shocked about my fuel economy in comparison to yours. All of you mention mixed commute motorways, some highways and B roads.
> 
> I drive almost entirely in city zone. (Think Regent Street London every day).
> 
> ...


No it's not just you, I get that feeling and am glad that someone else brought it up, for that I thank you.

As to mpg, over 6927 miles this past year I have averaged 30.78 mpg which given the performance of the car I think it is remarkable. I'm mostly in Auto setting except when enjoying myself.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Edinburra said:


> No it's not just you, I get that feeling and am glad that someone else brought it up, for that I thank you.


The "sinking feeling" right?? 
As if someone turned the backrest wheel back while you were sleeping during the night??
I swear!! I start my drive close to the steering wheel and end up almost grabbing for it mid journey. I check to see if the seat actually moved a bit (I look at the side of the seat --"the plastic panel separating back and front" in relation to where the seat belt exits from the interior/door. IT ACTUALLY DOES MOVE SOMETIMES!! (about a thumb in length).. I have to push the seat to "return it"

Some say it has to to with the lumbar support moving a bit during the drive to help you with your back. Hence the feeling of "moving away from the steering wheel and sinking". I do feel like the lumbar support is sometimes too protruded and sometimes as if its not even activated.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Venom7000 said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > No it's not just you, I get that feeling and am glad that someone else brought it up, for that I thank you.
> ...


Yes the sinking feeling describes it well, occasionally I have to krank the backrest up as like you I feel as though I'm getting further away from the wheel. The lumber support I'm to to keen on as I can't find a suitable position.
I've got a 200 mile journey to do tomorrow, the 6th, so I'll take special note of what goes on and get back to you. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey that whould be nice!!

I just went to my car to ger something out of it 10min ago. 
And the lumbar support was rock hard and protruding.. I can see the middle of the seat being lumpy due to lumbar support (like a small hill)
Yesterday I felt like it deflated on 70% of my journey.
There is definitely someting up with that lumbar.

*Anyone else feeling weird in their TT Super Sport seats??*


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Venom7000 said:


> Hey that whould be nice!!
> 
> I just went to my car to ger something out of it 10min ago.
> And the lumbar support was rock hard and protruding.. I can see the middle of the seat being lumpy due to lumbar support (like a small hill)
> ...


Well apart from one adjustment, upward, the backrest did not move in 100 miles. By the way I thought I'd post the pic of my Short-term memory both ways. I'm happy with the results. What say you?


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Edinburra said:


> Venom7000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey that whould be nice!!
> ...


My best on 99% highway journey was close to 35mpg. But that was me forcing myself to drive like a grandpa. Basically setting the cruse control to 80mph and not touching the gas pedal. But congrats to those numbers. 

As for the seat. That is still not good! :evil: You shouldn't have to re-adjust anything!! 
So either hundreds of us TT owners are suffering from same illusion on separate locations (maybe continents) or there is something wrong with these seats. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Im telling you the lumbar is moving/deflating during the drive (and to me lumbar helps a lot with keeping me close to the steering wheel) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

This thing can be pretty economical if driven smoothly. This is mine set to auto mode at 44mpg?


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

DarrylW91 said:


> In my TT (2.0 petrol) I struggled to hit a 40mpg average over the course of a full tank, and that includes a lot of motorway & dual carriageway miles.
> 
> I didn't seem to notice a huge difference between Dynamic and Economy, and what difference there may have been was always not worth it to sacrifice the pleasure of Dynamic mode :twisted:
> 
> I'm currently driving a Diesel 1.5 Focus whilst I wait for my TTS to be built/delivered, so my MPG and fuel bill is going to be one hell of a shock! :lol:


You will probably find the TTS is the same/better than a less powerful one as you won't have to drive it as hard to get the same out of it... that's what I found anyway!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

In town I get 25-28mpg. Motorway runs are usually 33-36mpg. Best ever was 40.1 with a high of 42.8. Not bad for a TTS


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

All in all guys I ditched the efficiency mode and set it to Auto again. :lol: 
From what everyone said it doesn't do much anyway in the circumstances in which Im involved anyways.

*Bonus Question:* 8) 
Does Auto mode ever switch to Dynamic?
Meaning that while in Auto Mode, does it ever realise: "Wow this guy is driving hard. Better auto switch to Dynamic/S mode" :wink:

Or Auto covers only all other modes but the Dynamic one? (because I know that in Dynamic it auto switches the transmission to S) while Auto it never does on its own.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

KevC said:


> I think efficiency mode is mainly for use on the motorways where you can get up to a speed then lift off and coast down long hills. Doesn't work so well in a city environment because you're unlikely to coast much.
> 
> Stop-start is useful in towns though.


Having tried it a few times, this was my conclusion too.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

steamcake said:


> DarrylW91 said:
> 
> 
> > In my TT (2.0 petrol) I struggled to hit a 40mpg average over the course of a full tank, and that includes a lot of motorway & dual carriageway miles.
> ...


You've hit the nail on the head, as I find I don't need to push the throttle down too far with the TTS, hence I'm using less fuel but still able to drive at a decent pace. On long motorway runs, doing a steady 'outside lane speed' I always seem to get about 36 mpg. The other day I did a 45.7 mile run down the A14, then onto the M11 and got 37.8mpg. I was stop-start all the way on the A14 due to the road works, then hacked it down the M11 to get to the Airport. For a 310bhp car, it's surprisingly economical for daily driving.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

I did some fairly extensive testing on MPG but I never even got a measurable improvement. I have a manual transmission though so maybe the effect is more pronounced with the S-tronic


----------

